# Taking your pet abroad post Brexit



## CavityandLacey (Nov 6, 2018)

If like us you had intended to take your pet abroad next year, you might have to think again in the short term.    We are not due to go until June, although we haven’t booked anything yet so no loss there but still a concern. 

Pet travel to Europe after Brexit - GOV.UK


----------



## alcam (Nov 6, 2018)

CavityandLacey said:


> If like us you had intended to take your pet abroad next year, you might have to think again in the short term.    We are not due to go until June, although we haven’t booked anything yet so no loss there but still a concern.
> 
> Pet travel to Europe after Brexit - GOV.UK



Travelling January until early March . My dog's passport is Spanish . His rabies jag was done in February this year . In the uk this needs renewed February 2021 . In most mainland European countries it should be renewed February 2019 . Possible dilemma , should I renew whilst in Spain ?


----------



## Jazzbow (Nov 6, 2018)

I got the email too, I wonder how it’s going to work. It’s more hassle coming back to the uk than it is to leave!


----------



## rugbyken (Nov 6, 2018)

we leave in january not back till april though mollys rabies is ok till 2020 might just get a blood test done before we go that’s all you need to bring a pet across boundaries morocco etc ,


----------



## The laird (Nov 6, 2018)

*Taking dog abroad after brexit*

I’ve put a post up on Motorhomer.com 
But info here Welcome to GOV.UK
Or eurotunnel.com
We just received this info from eurotunnel as we have used them with our dog


----------



## MarkJ (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes, happy days. All going well, brexit-wise.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 6, 2018)

alcam said:


> Travelling January until early March . My dog's passport is Spanish . His rabies jag was done in February this year . In the uk this needs renewed February 2021 . In most mainland European countries it should be renewed February 2019 . Possible dilemma , should I renew whilst in Spain ?



The vaccine used in the UK is different from that used in Europe according to my vet viz three year validity versus one year validity.

No dilemma ...


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 6, 2018)

Taking animals abroad was not the trouble  it was bringing them into the UK with the draconian laws about  Rabies and the 6 months quarantine,, a long time in a dogs life. It was the UK  that was brought into line with the other side so  nothing has actually changed over there has it  rabid dogs in every  street in Calais, or so the Jingoists would say.


----------



## witzend (Nov 6, 2018)

*Todays update*

Pet travel to Europe after Brexit - GOV.UK

Todays update


----------



## maingate (Nov 6, 2018)

I hope that foreign Pets entering the UK will be subject to strict rules on health. After all, the UK is Rabies free whereas the EU is not. If we are to be categorised as an unlisted Country (to quote the GOV.UK website) then the EU should be classified as an 'infected Country'. This should apply to every EU member Country due to the open Border arrangement in place.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Nov 6, 2018)

I’d got ahead with the rabies Blood titre test ... as needed for some of the countries we may travel to.  

But the news to me ... limited to 4 months travel before having to return to the U.K.!!!!!!!   Initial reaction .... shite.  But then calmed down and thought ... if there is no deal, then us humans will be limited to 3 months anyway!!!

What a foxtrot uncle this whole thing is.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Nov 6, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> The vaccine used in the UK is different from that used in Europe according to my vet viz three year validity versus one year validity.
> 
> No dilemma ...



It may be ... but Oscar failed the rabies titer test with 18 months still to go under the 3 year U.K. rule.  Booster done in Crete.  Repeat titer test done here and passed.  I know the rabies titer test bar is high and the dogs are still protected, but they still have to have sufficient antibodies to pass.

To keep within the rest of EU guidelines, what ever happens with Brexit, our dogs will be rabies vaccinated annually.  I don’t want to be having a conversation about out of date rabies jobs and consequently no longer valid blood tests with border staff ... but then we do plan to travel more in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 7, 2018)

Agreed that the titre test may be required in the future.

However Alcam is travelling before Brexit may, or may not, occur. Consequently if the dog was vaccinated in the UK it is at that stage good for three years.


----------



## alcam (Nov 7, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Agreed that the titre test may be required in the future.
> 
> However Alcam is travelling before Brexit may, or may not, occur. Consequently if the dog was vaccinated in the UK it is at that stage good for three years.



Unfortunately she was vaccinated in Spain before being brought over by the charity . 
Not sure if best to get new vaccination here before I go


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 7, 2018)

Booked the tunnel back before brexit because of booze and fags !!! Never thought about the cat.


----------



## Jazzbow (Nov 7, 2018)

Just read the latest update and the worst case scenario isn’t too horrendous. I expect our vets will charge ridiculous rates to print off that ‘health certificate’ though.
I wonder, if our pets have to have a health check before they go, will they still need the health check on the way back?


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 7, 2018)

alcam said:


> Unfortunately she was vaccinated in Spain before being brought over by the charity .
> Not sure if best to get new vaccination here before I go



She will require to be innoculalated again. The expiry date is shown in the passport and clearly this will not be accepted when returning to the UK.


----------



## alcam (Nov 7, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> She will require to be innoculalated again. The expiry date is shown in the passport and clearly this will not be accepted when returning to the UK.



Yes if done here will the UK 3 year period be accepted in EU post Brexit ?


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 7, 2018)

*What about*



Clunegapyears said:


> I’d got ahead with the rabies Blood titre test ... as needed for some of the countries we may travel to.
> 
> But the news to me ... limited to 4 months travel before having to return to the U.K.!!!!!!!   Initial reaction .... shite.  But then calmed down and thought ... if there is no deal, then us humans will be limited to 3 months anyway!!!
> 
> What a foxtrot uncle this whole thing is.



Charlie and his Kilt?


----------



## CavityandLacey (Nov 7, 2018)

witzend said:


> Pet travel to Europe after Brexit - GOV.UK
> 
> Todays update



Is that different from the link I posted?, I can’t see any difference.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 7, 2018)

alcam said:


> Yes if done here will the UK 3 year period be accepted in EU post Brexit ?



Who knows?

The current pet passport is an EU document so once we have left the passport may well be invalid.

But you must address the current situation and ensure that your dog will be readmitted to the UK next March. As it stands she won't ...

I am going to be in France next March and I may have to return at the end of March if the UK ceases to recognise my dogs' EU passports.


----------

